

Fry.IO (Link Shortener) Adds Password Protection And Custom URLs - andyhmltn
http://fry.io/

======
ITWarrior1024
I like the design and everything works great! I may have found some strange
behavior, I don't know if this is supposed to happen or whether it's part of
the way URLs work. When I type my email address ____*@msn.com in my browsers
URL field it displays an error. But when I shorten the link via Fry.IO, it
point me to msn.com. I.E. test@msn.com - > <http://fry.io/f4> -> msn.com

~~~
andyhmltn
Hmm that's interesting. If I go to: <http://test@msn.com> in Chrome on Ubuntu
(Version 24.0.1312.56) I just get redirected to msn.com. Have you tried it
with the '<http://>? It's stored in the DB as:

<http://test@msn.com>

~~~
ITWarrior1024
That's it! Stupid me, with <http://> added it does the same here.

~~~
andyhmltn
Oh awesome, thanks!

------
andyhmltn
If anyone would like to see both the custom URLs and password protection in
action without submitting a link, I've set one up here:

<http://fry.io/@google>

which goes to Google. The password is just 'hackernews'

------
C1D
Its pretty impressive and I love the use of flatUI :), but I can't see any
Custom Subdomains?

~~~
andyhmltn
Thanks! I've wanted an excuse to use it for a while :-) Sorry, that was my
mistake. I meant 'Custom URLs.' So like <http://fry.io/@google> There is plans
for custom subdomains but that's in development. I've updated the title
accordingly.

